# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  DUBROVNIK - Radionica o trudnoći i porodu, 24.5. u 16,00 sati

## Indi

U *subotu 24.5. u 16,00 sati* u Body Move Pilates studiju, Iva Dulčića 35 (na Babinu kuku), održat će se prva *Rodina radionicu o trudnoći i porodu* u Dubrovniku.  Radionica je namijenjena svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima. 

  Ovom radionicom željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.  Rodina radionica je prilika za razgovor o tome zašto je porod fiziološki proces, kako s vama surađuju vaši hormoni, kako se u optimalnim uvjetima vaša zdjelica širi za prolaz djeteta, zašto je štetno rano rezanje pupkovine i zašto je kontakt koža na kožu važan za dijete i za vas.
*Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka molimo da se prijavite* na broj telefona *099 3177 086.*
Sve dodatne informacije mogu se pronaći i na našim Facebook stranicama ‒ *RODA Dubrovnik* te na službenim stranicama udruge RODA - Roditelji u akciji - www.roda.hr.Radionica je besplatna.

----------

